# You are now Chief Executive of Diddly Squat.



## Michael. (May 25, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## rkunsaw (May 25, 2013)

You must be single! Retired or not a married man is never chief executive of any thing, even diddly squat.


----------



## TWHRider (May 25, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> You must be single! Retired or not a married man is never chief executive of any thing, even diddly squat.



And you, kind sir, are an extremely intelligent retired married man:thumbsup:


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (May 29, 2013)

.




.​


----------



## R. Zimm (May 29, 2013)

^^^ This cartoon is very disturbing. Sometimes I wonder if that will happen to me, putting the goal posts farther away in the fourth quarter.


----------



## That Guy (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (May 30, 2013)

.




.​


----------



## That Guy (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Jun 8, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 14, 2013)

I think I love being the Chief Executive, even if it is of nothing but my own life . I enjoy doing everything from home, and not being controlled by a job anymore. There is always lots of things that need doing, so I am never bored, just occupied with my own projects, instead of someone else's for a change.
My daughter just made a trip back home to Idaho, and while she was there, she bought an old motor home (happily named "Grimm"), and now she says she needs to make another trip out west to bring it home to Alabama, and would I like to come along ? 
 It is not a for sure thing yet, but I am thinking that , indeed, I would love to go along !  It has been quite a few years since I did the cross-country trip, and I am sure we will have a wonderful time of it. Since I am the President here, I can grant myself permission to go, if I want.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

CEO Happyflowerlady!  Please confer with travel advisor SifuPhil on road trip itinerary.


----------



## Old Hipster (Aug 20, 2013)

I have everything I've ever wanted, luckily I never wanted much. 

Yeah retirement is in my very near future and sometimes it is almost grim to think about, I've had a few pre-retirement panic attacks, but they pass. I say the earlier the better, if you can work out a few kinks.

and oh yeah, you're not the boss of me!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2013)

After being happily retired for about 6 years, I am about to go back to work again .. a part-time job away from home.  
It will be a shock to the system ..  and I'm having panic attacks over that!  
We are such creatures of habit that anything can trigger the panic mode I guess.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 24, 2013)

That's scary. I retired a little more than six years ago and would hate to think of getting another job. I've got too much to do at home to have time for even a part time job.

But good luck to you. It will probably be a lot better than you imagine.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> That's scary. I retired a little more than six years ago and would hate to think of getting another job. I've got too much to do at home to have time for even a part time job.
> 
> But good luck to you. It will probably be a lot better than you imagine.



Thank you Larry.   Sometimes we just have to get out of our comfort zone for our own good,  I think! 
 It will probably all be for the best..


----------



## That Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

That's one of the main reason I haven't retired, yet.  I've got a job now and don't want to need another later.  Of course, sweeping up in the surf shop might be nice . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2013)

That Guy said:


> That's one of the main reason I haven't retired, yet.  I've got a job now and don't want to need another later.  Of course, sweeping up in the surf shop might be nice . . .



Getting some 'away from home' time is really a mental thing.  I feel a need to be around people and keep active for my own well being.  It's a high for me.   ... change in this instance is good.   .. 
If I bomb out - then it's back to the ole homestead for me.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 4, 2013)

.



.​


----------

